# NJ/NY Breeders ... anyone?



## lisaj1354 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm new here (waves hi!!) here and I'm working with a breeder in NJ to hopefully have a puppy in my arms by March.

That said, I'm still open to knowing about any breeders in NY/NJ who have good reputations and consistently produce good, healthy, happy puppies.

I'm not planning to show my dog - he/she will be a pet only.

So - anyone have any recommendations or people I need to stay away from?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome Lisa, I have a great Breeder in southern PA where I got my 4 babies. ARe you in NJ or NY? which county? If you are interested in her info. I can pm it to you.
Laurie


----------



## lisaj1354 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Laurief!

I'm in Northern NJ - Teaneck to be exact. I saw you were from NJ and was hoping you'd respond.

I'm open to PM-ing - please feel free!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Welcome Lisa, I have a great Breeder in southern PA where I got my 4 babies. ARe you in NJ or NY? which county? If you are interested in her info. I can pm it to you.
> Laurie


Laurie, are you making an announcement? ?4? babies?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Good catch Missy, Laurie are you getting something for christmas you would like to share with us??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ooop sorry Lisa forgot to say :welcome:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, Laurie, Laurie!!!!

Are you trying to tell us something??? :eyebrows: Are you getting a fourth Havanese?????


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Lisa. :welcome: My breeder was in PA but she moved to S Carolina. Glad Laurie is helping you.

OHHHHHHHHHHHH Laurie. Everyone is wondering where your answer is?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am LMAO right now!! I guess you guys really do read all the posts!!! I actually just made a typo- sorry - and after I realized I did it, I thought, hmm.. who would notice, then got to pming with Lisa, so forgot to change it.
Sorry - as much as I would love a 4th, Hubby is ABSOLUTELY against it, and I rarely do, but I have to agree with him that right now, our lives are a little too crazy to add another. In fact he told me that once we retire and move to a farm size property I can have as many as I want!! So I will just be patient! As Missy knows, my brain is mush lately, and typos are a regular part of my days anymore!! I will just settle for being a wonderful Godmommy to all these new puppies that I help find homes for!


----------



## lisaj1354 (Dec 8, 2007)

I thought I posted a response to you all...but Its just not showing up!

I just wanted to say thanks for the welcome and that I hope to be an active member of this community!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi, Lisa, and welcome. Hope everything works out for you and a new puppy.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome Lisa,
I just sent you a PM. Good luck with your puppy search.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, another pup to join the NJ Playdate! Welcome!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

lisaj1354 said:


> I'm new here (waves hi!!) here and I'm working with a breeder in NJ to hopefully have a puppy in my arms by March.
> 
> That said, I'm still open to knowing about any breeders in NY/NJ who have good reputations and consistently produce good, healthy, happy puppies.
> 
> ...


:welcome: Hi Lisa...

Melissa Miller posted a thread under the Puppy Area titled "Giving Advice to New Puppy Buyers". I think you'll find this helpful!

Welcome! :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lisa, 
I forgot to tell you about the Delaware Valley Havanese Club. Here is the link to some great breeders in the PA, NJ, NY areas. You still have to ask about the OFFA health checks, they don't breed before the age of 2, socialization they do, and make sure they will be available for questions after the sale!

http://dvhc.homestead.com/breederef.html


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lisa, welcome to you and Charlie!!

Any chance you will be able to come to our playdate on may 10th???
Check out the East Coast Playdate thread!!!!


----------

